# LHD Swifts



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

Buona sera tutti,
I read somewhere that Swift were to exhibit at this year's Dusseldorf Show. Anyone else see this news?
I presume that means that a LHD Swift model will become available in the immediate future.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

*Dusseldorf*

This is a recent press release.

Swift will be returning to the Dusseldorf Show in August for the first time since the late 1970s to launch models from the latest range of Kon-Tiki motorhomes into the German market.

The company has appointed Simon George, who has extensive knowledge of the European market, as Agent for the company's motorhomes, initially in Germany, but with the possibility of extending export operations into France and Italy at a later stage.

Chairman Peter Smith commented "We have a range of products that we believe will compete on equal terms with the European manufacturers in terms of design, specification and quality."

"Europe presents a major opportunity for the Group where we can offer the customer a different choice of product that is every bit as good as the home grown offering," he continued.

"Dusseldorf is the ideal showcase where we can gauge the reaction of dealers and members of the public."

Regards
Kath


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Swift exports*

Hi

Three cheers for Swift then, as a British manufacturer exporting goods into Europe.

Russell

Eddie - Let's get our names down for an agent's job in Italy :lol:


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

It's folly not selling in to mainland Europe - it's a huge market, and has been ignored by the Uk based manufacturers. Good luck to Swift


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*LHD*

Hi

I have in the past seen one Autotrail motorhome on Dutch plates.

The UK coach industry is quite similar to the UK motorhome industry. It is very rare to see a Plaxton (made in UK) on foreign plates, yet Bova, VanHool, Irizar and even the luxury NeoPlan and Setras make their way from overseas into the hands of UK coach operators.

Many of the static type caravans used on overseas holiday parks are exported from the UK.

R


----------



## roclaire (Apr 2, 2008)

*swift ..*

unfortunately peters comments about believing they have products that the germans..would buy......my opinion is that they will not buy ,because of quality issues ..also they have enough complaints and niggled customers in uk ..

also alot of there dealers in uk .leave a lot to be desired.
do you honestly think the germans will put up with poor service and build quality ...
i think not ...my opinion...
lets just wait and see


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

I wish Swift well.


----------



## chalky9 (Oct 27, 2006)

*Re: Dusseldorf*



SwiftGroup said:


> Chairman Peter Smith commented "We have a range of products that we believe will compete on equal terms with the European manufacturers in terms of design, specification and quality."


They will only "compete on equal terms" on the continent if they put the rear door on the correct side (ie the right).


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

*Re: LHD*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> I have in the past seen one Autotrail motorhome on Dutch plates.
> 
> ...


Simply because Van Hool et al are better conversions even when they use the same chassis. Plaxton on a the same Volvo chassis as a Van Hool looks like something from The Heartbeat set!!


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Re: LHD*



bigfoot said:


> Rapide561 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi
> ...


Heartbeat set - you jest I hope. The Plaxton Excalibur (J/K/L reg sort of time) was a beast. I have covered hundreds of thousands of miles in such a coach, and also the famous "Expressliner" - G reg onwards - designed for Rapide work on National Express routes. The present range are good vehicles and I think look for upto date the the small headlights etc. Top of my shopping list would however be a Bova with the mighty DAF in the back.

Russell


----------



## rickwiggans (May 10, 2006)

We saw a few LHD Kontikis out and about in Scandinavia this summer - be nice to see some new ones!

rick


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*GB motorhomes in Europe*

 Buona sera tutti,
I too wish Swift well, and I'm sure that they are market orientated enough to put the habitation door on the correct side.
As a matter of interest, there is a British converter already doing business in Italy and arousing interest at Italian motorhome showrooms/exhibitions - Danbury with their VW conversions.saluti,
eddied


----------



## OldWomble (Jul 6, 2008)

From what I have seen of Swift products at the shows, Hymer & Co will walk all over them!


----------



## chalky9 (Oct 27, 2006)

*Re: GB motorhomes in Europe*



eddied said:


> I'm sure that they are market orientated enough to put the habitation door on the correct side.


Do you think so? It would mean a complete re-design of the interior, re-positioning of tanks, external hatches etc, etc... :?


----------



## roclaire (Apr 2, 2008)

*swift in europe*

old womble is correct ..there build quality is a joke ..and service and majority of dealers are as well ....they have no chance at beating german quality ....at all


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: swift in europe*



roclaire said:


> old womble is correct ..there build quality is a joke ..and service and majority of dealers are as well ....they have no chance at beating german quality ....at all


Well Kath,Lynsey and the rest of the team will be disapointed in your recent posts its seems you just really are not a nice person and will try and drag this forum down to a low level.Peter.


----------



## christopherobin (Mar 26, 2007)

Sorry you feel that way about build quality "Roclaire"

I'm sitting outside my Bessacar E560, at Ypres campsite, Belgium.
I think half the campsite have been over to look at our motorhome
and everyone is very impressed with the build quality Yes even the Germans (Don't mention the war) 
Even free Wi Fi on site.

Chris


----------



## 96410 (Sep 30, 2005)

I have found UK motorhomes (Swift,Autotrail, Auto cruise) far more comfy than the ones from the continent, the continental ones always seem have hard cushions and the misses would never have that.

Why are continental cushions so hard?


----------

